# Selbstbaulautsprecherständer



## SOADTony (7. März 2012)

*Selbstbaulautsprecherständer*

Schönen guten Abend liebe pcgh Gemeinschaft. 

Da ich seit einiger Zeit immer wieder nach sehr sehr günstigen Lautsprecherständern das gefühlte halbe Internet am durchsuchen bin und langsam entweder keine Lust mehr habe oder mit den Nerven am Ende bin, habe ich mich entschlossen eigene Ständer zu bauen. Grund hier für wäre zum einen das ich bei Preisen um die 20€ - 30€ nur Ständer für Satelliten finde und keine für Kompakt- bzw. Regallautsprecher in dieser Preisklasse finde. 
Ich sehe es einfach nicht ein für ein bisschen Holz Schrauben und Metall 50€ oder gar mehr auszugeben. 
Da ich eh mal wieder Spass und Lust am basteln habe, dachte ich mit kommt dies gerade recht. 
Meine eigene idee war es MDF Platten aus dem Baumarkt zurecht schneiden zu lassen. Dazu ein Metallrohr oder was sehr interressant meiner Meinung nach ist einfach ein 3€ Tischbein in meiner Wunschfarbe zu kaufen. Ebenfalls war etwas oder feines Kies zum beschweren der Ständer eingeplant. 

Meine Frage nun: ist mein Vorhaben grundsätzlich machbar ?
Sprich MDF plus Tischbein plus Kies gleich Lautsprecherständer realisierbar ?

Zweite Frage: ich such auch speziell von euch Bilder bauanleitungen Tipps und Ratschläge zu euren Werken. 

Danke schon mal im vorraus für eure Hilfe. 
Einen schönen Abend noch. 

MfG Tony


----------



## Herbboy (7. März 2012)

*AW: Selbstbaulautsprecherständer*

Ich nehme an, Du meinst als Form quasi ein umgekipptes H, also ein Brett als Standfläche für den Boden, dann Tischbein, dann ein Brett für die Box? Klar geht das, du musst nur beim Tischbein besser schauen, dass Du von beiden Seiten eine Schraube einsetzen kannst. Weiß nicht, ob es das gibt, denn an sich ist eine Seite ja für den Boden gedacht mit einem Plastikstopfen oder so was. Und die Schraube sollte nicht zu dünn sein, denn ansonsten hast Du zu wenig Anspressdruck, und das ganze wird unweigerlich schwanken.... was man diesbezüglich machen könnte: erst jeweils ein quadratisches "Hilfsbrett", das etwas größer ist als der Tischbeindurchmesser, an jedes Ende des Tischbeines mache. Es sollte groß genug sein, dass man auch bei bereits angebrachtem Tischbein noch genug Platz für 4 Schrauben an den Ecken hat. Denn mit den 4 Schrauben machst Du wiederum die "Hilfsbretter" an die eigentlichen Standflächen-Bretter fest.

Und das Bein sollte auch nicht zu dünn sein, denn je dünner, desto weniger kann es tragen, und vor allem kann dann alles viel eher ins Schwanken kommen. Nicht vergessen, dass die Box selbst das ganze ja auch im Schwingung versetzen kann.

Ich hab Dir mal ein Bild angehangen von meinem TV-Rack, da ist komplett aus "Regalböden" aus dem Baumarkt entstanden mit 16mm Dicke. Vom Prinzip her kannst Du so auch einen Boxenständer bauen, auch da hab ich eine schnell gemachte Skizze angehangen - das wäre dann ein Boxenständer, bei dem Du statt des Tischbeins zwei Bretter als "Ständer" benutzt. Links Vorderansicht, rechts Seitenansicht - und die Proportionen kannst Du natürlich selber planen. Je schmaler der Fuß, desto eher kann es natürlich schwanken... das Stück in der MItte soll Stabilität bringen, kann man auch so machen, dass unten und oben je ein solches Brett ist, oder MEtallwinkel.

Als Schrauben fürs Holz empfehle ich SPAX-Schrauben, die mind 3cm Gewindelänge haben. Man sollte dann auch Vorbohren mit einer Bohrstiftgröße etwas kleiner als der Schraubendurchmesser. Ohne Vorbohren verdrängt die Schraube zu viel Material, so dass das Holz bricht. UNd die Schrauben sehr gerade einschrauben, damit die nicht seitlich wieder aus dem Holz kommen. Beim Tischbein musst Du natürlich Schrauben nehmen, die ins Gewinde passen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2012)

*AW: Selbstbaulautsprecherständer*

Man könnte sich zb an Blumensäulen orientieren oder an Kleiderständern. Wenn man was ausgefallenes haben will, könnte man sich eine Grundplatte aus MDF mit ca 40 x 40 cm nehmen, und darauf ein Abwasserrohr montieren ( könnte man vor der Montage der Deckplatte mit zb Kies beschweren. Das ganze könnte man bekleben oder in der Farbe der Wahl lackieren.


----------



## SOADTony (8. März 2012)

Vielen dank erstmal für die tipps und Bilder. 
Ja so ein umgekipptes h meinte ich genau. 
Gut dann werd ich mal schauen wie ich das realisieren kann. 
MfG Tony


----------



## 4clocker (14. März 2012)

*AW: Selbstbaulautsprecherständer*

Als Ober -und Unterteil eine lackierte MDF Platte und als Säulen- Verbindung würde ich Rundstäbe aus Holz nehmen, 3 oder 4 Stück pro Ständer. 
Da kannst du einfach durch die Platte rein Schrauben und es hält richtig gut.
Ähnlich wie hier
Apollo A2 Lautsprecher Ständer - paar/pair
http://www.hifistudio.de/images/product_images/popup_images/462_0.jpg


----------

